# Guide will not update



## doogie2566

Hey guys, I am having a problem with my Hopper guide not updating. I have tried everything that I can think of and nothing has worked so far. I had my install done on 3/18 and my guide will not update past 3/28 at 12:30 pm. Which leads me to believe it hasn't even updated at all since the install I think.

I tried check switch under Settings/Diagnostics/Point Dish and everything checked out just fine. On my old 722, when I did that, it usually would try to update the guide info I believe after it completed. I also unplugged all of the Joeys and the Hopper for at least 30 seconds and let it reset. It went through all of the acquiring satellite info and everything worked fine but still nothing. Any ideas?

After looking a little closer too, my software is still version s203 from 3/18, my install date.


----------



## domingos35

doogie2566 said:


> Hey guys, I am having a problem with my Hopper guide not updating. I have tried everything that I can think of and nothing has worked so far. I had my install done on 3/18 and my guide will not update past 3/28 at 12:30 pm. Which leads me to believe it hasn't even updated at all since the install I think.
> 
> I tried check switch under Settings/Diagnostics/Point Dish and everything checked out just fine. On my old 722, when I did that, it usually would try to update the guide info I believe after it completed. I also unplugged all of the Joeys and the Hopper for at least 30 seconds and let it reset. It went through all of the acquiring satellite info and everything worked fine but still nothing. Any ideas?
> 
> After looking a little closer too, my software is still version s203 from 3/18, my install date.


turn hopper off for 2 minutes then turn it back on


----------



## patmurphey

My Hoppers were doing the same thing, but when the 204 software downloaded, the guide went back to normal.


----------



## James Long

Pressing the "Reset" button on the front of the receiver might also be a good idea.

You can see when your EPG last updated on the counters page ...

Menu - Settings - Network Settings - Tests - View Counters
Page down to "EPG Schedule start time" (mine says 3/25 12:00pm)

I'd also look at the check dish screen to make sure all the feeds are there.
Menu - Settings - Diagnostics - Point Dish


----------



## doogie2566

James Long said:


> Pressing the "Reset" button on the front of the receiver might also be a good idea.
> 
> You can see when your EPG last updated on the counters page ...
> 
> Menu - Settings - Network Settings - Tests - View Counters
> Page down to "EPG Schedule start time" (mine says 3/25 12:00pm)
> 
> I'd also look at the check dish screen to make sure all the feeds are there.
> Menu - Settings - Diagnostics - Point Dish


I have tried the Reset button on the front of the Hopper and also unplugging it for about a minute or so after unplugging all of the Joeys. On my counters, the EPG Schedule start time is 3/25 7:00 pm but I think that just means the current time frame since is it currently 3/25 at 7:23 pm local time. But if I go down further on the Counters list, it says Last Connect: 3/18 1:25 pm which was my install date and about the time he got it hooked up. What does your Last Connect say by chance?

Also, I have done the Point Dish and Check Switch numerous times and everything is all green. So no problems there.


----------



## James Long

doogie2566 said:


> But if I go down further on the Counters list, it says Last Connect: 3/18 1:25 pm which was my install date and about the time he got it hooked up. What does your Last Connect say by chance?


My last connect is 3/17 11:35am ...
I expected the EPG Schedule Start Time to be more useful.

Further down the list: Status scheduled and Last status update are 24 hours apart with the update being early this morning and the next scheduled being early tomorrow.

If the normal power cycle / check dish type resets don't wake it up you can try pulling the smart card out, waiting for the error, then reinserting it. Otherwise it is time to get DISH out to personally look at the problem.


----------



## doogie2566

James Long said:


> If the normal power cycle / check dish type resets don't wake it up you can try pulling the smart card out, waiting for the error, then reinserting it. Otherwise it is time to get DISH out to personally look at the problem.


Yeah I have thought about pulling the smart card but not sure if that would affect anything adversely. Also, my Status scheduled is 3/26 8:53 am and Last status is 3/25 8:53 am. So it seems like it is communicating okay with the satellite? Just some bug prevented it from receiving the software update and the guide update I guess?

But yeah, I have a tech scheduled to come out on Thursday which unfortunately is the first day I can get them out here due to my work schedule. Just was curious if anyone else had seen this issue.


----------



## James Long

The status updates are via phone or Internet ... firmware and EPG comes via satellite. The smart card reset should do no harm other than not being able to watch TV during the reset. Good to see professional help is on the way.


----------



## doogie2566

One other thing that I'm not sure affects what is happening but I did have an OTA feed diplexed into my sat feed when I had my 722. I no longer have it diplexed at the receiver since there is no OTA on the Hopper yet but it is still diplexed outside directly from the antenna. 

So basically I have my OTA feed still active on my coax but I am not doing anything with it once it gets in the house since I know this affects the MoCa and would prevent the Joeys from communicating with the Hopper if I put a diplexer on to split the feed to Sat and OTA separately. 

So later I was also going to try to unhook my antenna and run a direct line to the dish to see if that does anything after I do the check switch option.


----------



## James Long

doogie2566 said:


> One other thing that I'm not sure affects what is happening but I did have an OTA feed diplexed into my sat feed when I had my 722.


So where is this diplexer in relation to the Hopper node?

For a single Hopper system you should have two direct cables from the dish to the solo node, then one cable direct to the Hopper. No diplexers in that path. You can have a "tap" between the Hopper and the node to feed a Joey but you shouldn't mix in other signals.

If the diplexer is between the dish and the node then I would not expect problems (although it still shouldn't be there). If it is between the node and the Hopper the diplexer probably isn't passing the third tuner as well as the first two (it would need to pass all the way up to 3000 MHz on the satellite side). Not that it should be there at all, but it would have a bigger impact if it is between the node and the Hopper.

I'm surprised it wasn't caught by the installer.


----------



## doogie2566

Yeah the diplexer was between the Dish and the node so I went ahead and took out the diplexer. I figured it wouldn't make a difference but I tried it anyway. It passed the check switch and acquired the sat signal just fine after a reset like before but was worth a try. 

As far as the installer goes, I mentioned it to him that I had it diplexed but he did not know about the no diplexer rule and told me he thought it would work fine and that I could eventually use it to get OTA once it becomes available in the future. I thought I had read on here the day before about the diplexer issue but I took his word for it and just let him do his thing. Since everything installed fine and was working great, I didn't really think anything of it and just left it like that until tonight. 

So we'll see what happens tonight once it goes into standby and maybe it will update. Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## doogie2566

Good news, it looks like taking off the diplexer and killing the OTA feed on my coax did the trick. I'm guessing the OTA was interfering with the ability of the Hopper to receive the updates because after I took off the diplexer and put everything on standby, it started downloading the new software within a few minutes. And then, overnight it updated the EPG and that seems to working fine now as well.

So basically, the moral of the story is to keep diplexers away from the Hopper system. I knew I had read this before but since my system was working fine for a week with it still connected, I didn't think anything of it. 

Thanks for your help James, it helped troubleshooting everything.


----------

